# Odds S3 info will release next week?



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

Any wagers whether US S3 info/official guides will come available next week? If the *S*eptember 3rd timeline rumor is true (similar to the lame *A*pril 3rd launch party), 90 days out should be June 3rd for typical order guide availability?


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Chimera said:


> Any wagers whether US S3 info/official guides will come available next week? If the *S*eptember 3rd timeline rumor is true (similar to the lame *A*pril 3rd launch party), 90 days out should be June 3rd for typical order guide availability?


September 3 was nothing more than me being a sarcastic jackass. But you know what? At this point, if they're still following a "roughly three month" timeline, I think September 3 is probably optimistic.

I'm not sure how much I care at this point, anyway. I have my place in line. I know it's unlikely that Audi will pull their crap together and roll back the super sport seat delay. I have a general idea on pricing. That's really all I care about at this point- pricing, so I can determine if my projections are accurate. Since I decided over a year ago to buy this car, I've decided I want to put priority on getting into another house. It's unlikely to impact my purchase decision for the car, but it would be nice to have a more solid understanding of the numbers.

For what it's worth, August was never an AoA position on the S3's release. Their only statement has been the following, appended to every recent A3-related press release:

_The A3 Sedan will be joined later in 2014 by the recently announced Audi A3 Cabriolet, A3 TDI® clean diesel, the high-performance S3 Sedan and in early 2015, the A3 Sportback e-tron® gasoline electric hybrid (PHEV).

_If we are to take that at face value, we're probably still waiting for the A3 Cab and A3 TDI pricing before we ever see anything for the S3. I don't suspect that's the case, but maybe they do have it listed in a sort of chronological order of release. The forum members who have been clamoring for months for the release of the cabriolet would be more than pleased were this the case.

... oh.


----------



## Xanlith (Apr 19, 2014)

Dan Halen said:


> I have my place in line.


By this do you just mean you put down a deposit? Im not sure my dealer is allowing that here in NC.


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

Dan Halen said:


> September 3 was nothing more than me being a sarcastic jackass. But you know what? At this point, if they're still following a "roughly three month" timeline, I think September 3 is probably optimistic.
> 
> I'm not sure how much I care at this point, anyway. I have my place in line. I know it's unlikely that Audi will pull their crap together and roll back the super sport seat delay. I have a general idea on pricing. That's really all I care about at this point- pricing, so I can determine if my projections are accurate. Since I decided over a year ago to buy this car, I've decided I want to put priority on getting into another house. It's unlikely to impact my purchase decision for the car, but it would be nice to have a more solid understanding of the numbers.
> 
> ...


I will say the cabriolet works really well on the A3. Prioritizing its arrival will help with advertising.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Xanlith said:


> By this do you just mean you put down a deposit? Im not sure my dealer is allowing that here in NC.


Yes. I'm second in line, though I'd not be surprised to hear that I'm now first as it's been nearly four months since I placed my deposit.


----------



## JOES1.8T (Sep 8, 2003)

I am being told by my factory sales rep that pricing information should be available first or mid June. I wouldnt hold my breath on it, but who knows the information could be right.


----------



## BEM10001 (May 14, 2007)

My sources, which have been very reliable and affable in the past, haven't heard anything. In other words, I wouldn't hold my breath for next week or I believe I would have heard something. 

I gave up my spot at Bernardsville so anyone ordering there got bumped one.


----------



## WLV (Apr 23, 2014)

When I was at the April launch party, the dealer was giving out postcard-sized cards that said that the TDI would be available in July.

The cards were too professionally designed to have been put together by the dealer; I assume they were from AoA, and each dealer could append their own local info.

If the July date is correct, I assume TDIs will start dribbling in, in a few weeks.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

WLV said:


> When I was at the April launch party, the dealer was giving out postcard-sized cards that said that the TDI would be available in July.
> 
> The cards were too professionally designed to have been put together by the dealer; I assume they were from AoA, and each dealer could append their own local info.
> 
> If the July date is correct, I assume TDIs will start dribbling in, in a few weeks.


TDI pricing, maybe. Cars? Not a chance, IMO.

As for the S3, they can hold the entire launch until early December for super sport availability for all I care.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

... and for what it's worth, my brand specialist™ thinks it may be June or July before we have pricing info. I want to say I'm more optimistic, but... I'm not. August will come and go with nary an S3 delivered in the US.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

Hoping to see pricing in June.

I decided I'm not getting an A3.
Needs too much $ to make it interesting and fun.

S3 or Golf R FTW.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

RyanA3 said:


> Hoping to see pricing in June.
> 
> I decided I'm not getting an A3.
> Needs too much $ to make it interesting and fun.
> ...


You're back to the S3 now?


----------



## Pathfinder2041 (Sep 20, 2003)

RyanA3 said:


> Hoping to see pricing in June.
> 
> I decided I'm not getting an A3.
> Needs too much $ to make it interesting and fun.
> ...


I would actually like to drive both of them back to back and then special order the one I want. I'm not so fired up about being the first kid on the block to have a S3 before everyone else. I won't plan on throwing money down until next spring to see which car is better for my lifestyle.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

Dan Halen said:


> You're back to the S3 now?


was disappointed by the A3.
but I need to give the S3 a chance. Not going to order one.
will check them out when they arrive. 

I know the new R is gonna be fantastic. and exactly what I want in my 2nd car.
if the S3 comes here and it's amazing, then I could sell both cars and find something else old and interesting to tinker with.
or just wait a year or two and hope that MPI comes, once they start making them under the border.


----------



## T1no (Sep 22, 2012)

RyanA3 said:


> Hoping to see pricing in June.
> 
> I decided I'm not getting an A3.
> Needs too much $ to make it interesting and fun.
> ...


im actually on the same boat. i wanted the sline body on the a3 the price is @ 42k sooo at that price point i would go with the s3. i dont even want the navi.

or the golf R


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

T1no said:


> im actually on the same boat. i wanted the sline body on the a3 the price is @ 42k sooo at that price point i would go with the s3. i dont even want the navi.
> 
> or the golf R


exactly my sentiment


----------



## JOES1.8T (Sep 8, 2003)

RyanA3 said:


> exactly my sentiment


+1 as well here


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

+2 on S3 or R.

Waiting for arrival, pricing and test drives on both. But this has sort of been the plan all along. Nothing else has gotten my blood going the way these two have. The other potentials all have a high degree of "meh"


----------



## anti suv (Sep 26, 2013)

davewg said:


> +2 on S3 or R.
> 
> Waiting for arrival, pricing and test drives on both. But this has sort of been the plan all along. Nothing else has gotten my blood going the way these two have. The other potentials all have a high degree of "meh"


Me too.


----------



## p.r.walker (May 31, 2000)

davewg said:


> The other potentials all have a high degree of "meh"


I must say, my pseudo-realistic dream garage is a VW R-sportwagon, parked next to a Audi RS3 sedan. 

On one side, wagon functionality but with 300 hp, parked next to box flared 5cyl of bonkers fun. 

Now I just need VW USA and AoA to answer my dreams.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

p.r.walker said:


> I must say, my pseudo-realistic dream garage is a VW R-sportwagon, parked next to a Audi RS3 sedan.
> 
> On one side, wagon functionality but with 300 hp, parked next to box flared 5cyl of bonkers fun.
> 
> Now I just need VW USA and AoA to answer my dreams.


I can respect that.

I play ice hockey, and I'm a goalie. So my Golf R comes in handy. It's my wagon.
My goalie bag is ginormous. and a normal sedan/trunk probably will not suffice.


----------



## T1no (Sep 22, 2012)

bugging the audichat just now and the reps still say fall 2014
and order guide "SOON" how soon ? dont know

soo nothing new LOL


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

I'm sure they're good people who take pride in the work they do, but damn are they worthless to most of us who keep up with things on the forums.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

My son turns 15 tomorrow. NJ law means he can't license until 17, and permit is a year off.

Maybe they release S3 info tomorrow and he gets to take his first drive with his permit in 2015 (or his license in 2016) on the day I pick up my Audi????

Wishful thinking :banghead:


----------



## GTI2Slow (Jun 23, 2007)

Been waiting to see the S3 here in the US, nothing yet


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

GTI2Slow said:


> Been waiting to see the S3 here in the US, nothing yet


I hear it's being delayed for it's "product improvement" refresh to be in line with the new A7/S7/RS7 refresh. That should only delay it for the US by about a month.


----------



## cyberpmg (Nov 27, 2001)

Product improvement??? On a car that hasn't been released to the US yet???


----------



## T1no (Sep 22, 2012)

Lol halarious


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

Dan Halen said:


> I hear it's being delayed for it's "product improvement" refresh to be in line with the new A7/S7/RS7 refresh. That should only delay it for the US by about


*12*


Dan Halen said:


> months.


----------



## Xanlith (Apr 19, 2014)

Dan Halen said:


> I hear it's being delayed for it's "product improvement" refresh to be in line with the new A7/S7/RS7 refresh. That should only delay it for the US by about a month.


So is that another month from now? I'm not sure I can wait that long to order if I'm going to do it. Lease is up September 1st.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

cyberpmg said:


> Product improvement??? On a car that hasn't been released to the US yet???





Xanlith said:


> So is that another month from now? I'm not sure I can wait that long to order if I'm going to do it. Lease is up September 1st.


Sorry to alarm you with my sarcasm, guys. I'm implying that they could wait to bring us the S3 until the time at which it receives the PI treatment, and it'll only delay it a month more than it's already going to take them to get it here. :laugh:

Lease up September 1? I'd start shopping elsewhere.


----------



## T1no (Sep 22, 2012)

Dan Halen said:


> Sorry to alarm you with my sarcasm, guys. I'm implying that they could wait to bring us the S3 until the time at which it receives the PI treatment, and it'll only delay it a month more than it's already going to take them to get it here. :laugh:
> 
> Lease up September 1? I'd start shopping elsewhere.


or rent a car for 2 days


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

The good news: Audi hasn't lost all ability to release pricing information.

The bad news: It ain't anything we, even remotely, care about. :facepalm:

It may be worth noting the following...



*Redesigned 2015 Audi A8 and S8 arriving at dealerships this month*
That's right- they're releasing detailed information within four weeks of availability. I'll now add this one to my toolbag of reduced expectations to ensure that I no longer rely on the idea that we'll see pricing info for the S3 three months ahead of launch.


----------



## Xanlith (Apr 19, 2014)

Aww come on I care that the show babe next to the S8 looks happy enough.


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

Dan Halen said:


> The good news: Audi hasn't lost all ability to release pricing information.
> 
> The bad news: It ain't anything we, even remotely, care about. :facepalm:
> 
> That's right- they're releasing detailed information within four weeks of availability. I'll now add this one to my toolbag of reduced expectations to ensure that I no longer rely on the idea that we'll see pricing info for the S3 three months ahead of launch.


Audi did not have pricing on my car until 2 weeks before it was _delivered_, which was about 4 weeks *after *I placed the order and the car was built!


----------



## JOES1.8T (Sep 8, 2003)

Dan, I can definitely tell that you are emotionally invested in this car. It is somewhat frustrating on everyone's end to see no pricing information yet. I keep pinging my sales rep in hopes that they might get something ahead of time given they work directly for the factory, but still nothing. If I do get something, ill make sure to definitely post it here, I was told they have MY2015 specifications, but I dont know if that includes the S3 given what Audi published lately a couple of months ago did not include the S3 in the lineup.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

JOES1.8T said:


> Dan, I can definitely tell that you are emotionally invested in this car. It is somewhat frustrating on everyone's end to see no pricing information yet. I keep pinging my sales rep in hopes that they might get something ahead of time given they work directly for the factory, but still nothing. If I do get something, ill make sure to definitely post it here, I was told they have MY2015 specifications, but I dont know if that includes the S3 given what Audi published lately a couple of months ago did not include the S3 in the lineup.


Yep. At this point, I'm just enjoying being a cynical bastard about Audi's mishandling of this entire thing. I've found other things to largely take my mind off the car, which is probably good since, unless something major changes at AoA, it will be December _at the earliest_ that I'll see my car. I'm resolved to the laughable idea that it won't arrive until 2015.

It's probably in my best interest to take this as a sign that I need to put the money elsewhere, but the idea of making a compromise and taking a much smaller amount of money upgrade the current car is just :facepalm: to me. It can't put the power down, so why bother, y'know?

Each day, 987.5 Cayman prices come down just a bit more. I just don't want to buy something that I'll potentially have to get out of in a couple years.


----------



## dt23 (Sep 9, 2009)

any update on the availability?
the last dealer i spoke to told me it wouldn't be avail until next year.
about to jump ship to a 435GC.
hopefully by the time it comes out, the new A4 would look even better than the A3 then can go straight for the S4.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

i was told by our ASM, that end of this month or early July is when S3 info should be available and the order guide be up to view.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Same as yesterday, last week, last month, and last year, which is to say... not a damn thing.

If there is something else you like, I say buy it. I wish there were something else that had my interest.


----------



## GTI2Slow (Jun 23, 2007)

CLA is 48K, M235i is 43K. A friend just got himself a very nicely equipped CLA for ~34K, Mercedes smells blood and is dominating the jr executive/aspirational buyer entry level luxury segment. There are some tough competitors for the S3, Audi better be working on significant power bump or a very attractive option package at this point as part of their product improvement.

With the reported lackluster A3 sales we will probably not see the S3 though.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

GTI2Slow said:


> CLA is 48K, M235i is 43K. A friend just got himself a very nicely equipped CLA for ~34K, Mercedes smells blood and is dominating the jr executive/aspirational buyer entry level luxury segment. There are some tough competitors for the S3, Audi better be working on significant power bump or a very attractive option package at this point as part of their product improvement.
> 
> With the reported lackluster A3 sales we will probably not see the S3 though.


GTI2Slow -

Don't know if you're just trying to start a storm over here or haven't been paying much attention to the news, but the A3 has been selling just fine and the S3 is confirmed for this fall. 

Tough competition, yes, but apparently Audi isn't having too much trouble selling the A3 as it currently stands.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

GTI2Slow said:


> With the reported lackluster A3 sales we will probably not see the S3 though.


I'm with Travis. This is nothing short of laughable.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

GTI2Slow said:


> With the reported lackluster A3 sales we will probably not see the S3 though.


Yeah, let's not go off the deep end too much now. We just don't have pricing, that's all. It's confirmed.



I will say that I'm starting to get frustrated with Audi for new reasons now. The lack of new information about the car is keeping me from coming onto the forum and seeing topics to discuss. I feel like at this point all the threads have been discussed to the point where there's nothing new to contribute. :banghead: :laugh:


----------



## Kevin (Feb 21, 1999)

Dan Halen said:


> Same as yesterday, last week, last month, and last year, which is to say... not a damn thing.
> 
> If there is something else you like, I say buy it. I wish there were something else that had my interest.


I ended up doing just that. I really was holding out for an S3 but became frustrated with the lack of information being released. I started casually shopping around and ended up finding a brand new 2013 135is at our local BMW dealer. I love the car, no it doesn't have the AWD (I'm loving the RWD) and extra doors but I couldn't pass up the great "closeout" pricing on a car equipped exactly how I wanted it. I ended up paying far less than I would have for the S3 and I consider that a big positive. Maybe in a couple years we'll replace my wife's car with an S3. I see winter rims and snow tires in my future with this one though. That and I need to order that car seat to cram into the back seat.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Kevin said:


> I ended up doing just that. I really was holding out for an S3 but became frustrated with the lack of information being released. I started casually shopping around and ended up finding a brand new 2013 135is at our local BMW dealer. I love the car, no it doesn't have the AWD (I'm loving the RWD) and extra doors but I couldn't pass up the great "closeout" pricing on a car equipped exactly how I wanted it. I ended up paying far less than I would have for the S3 and I consider that a big positive. Maybe in a couple years we'll replace my wife's car with an S3. I see winter rims and snow tires in my future with this one though. That and I need to order that car seat to cram into the back seat.


I applaud you, sir. I don't, however, envy you when you deal with that car seat. :laugh:


----------



## Zorro83 (Sep 10, 2011)

Kevin said:


> I ended up doing just that. I really was holding out for an S3 but became frustrated with the lack of information being released. I started casually shopping around and ended up finding a brand new 2013 135is at our local BMW dealer. I love the car, no it doesn't have the AWD (I'm loving the RWD) and extra doors but I couldn't pass up the great "closeout" pricing on a car equipped exactly how I wanted it. I ended up paying far less than I would have for the S3 and I consider that a big positive. Maybe in a couple years we'll replace my wife's car with an S3. I see winter rims and snow tires in my future with this one though. That and I need to order that car seat to cram into the back seat.


Well done! The last couple of days, i've been seriously looking to other cars. The only one that satisfies my price range/criteria is the new WRX/STi but i know that i will get tired of the harsh suspension quickly and that it won't be as comfy as the S3. The low mileage S4s in my vicinity are still too much $$...ugh.

When it comes to compact but powerful sedans the selection is prettty slim pickings...if the coupe was an option i would probably have gone with a new Mustang GT or an M235i (the rear bugs me though)


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

If you can deal with RWD, the best deal on the road right now is the 2011 335D, 4 door sedan, 36 mpg highway (with cruise you can get 40), 425 factory trq. Get the 100,000 mile warranty/maintenance CPO arrangement. It pulls like a speed boat, from the line.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

RyanA3 said:


> If you can deal with RWD, the best deal on the road right now is the 2011 335D, 4 door sedan, 36 mpg highway (with cruise you can get 40), 425 factory trq. Get the 100,000 mile warranty/maintenance CPO arrangement. It pulls like a speed boat, from the line.


Yep. Fantastic car. My friend had one for a short time... bought it when we got to Seattle last year, and only kept it a few months as he was paying more to park and insure it than it was worth. I drove it on the test-drive. That thing scoots, and there's simply no replacement for the hoon factor of a good RWD car. At least on paper, the F30 d-cars look substantially more wussified.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Dan Halen said:


> Yep. Fantastic car. My friend had one for a short time... bought it when we got to Seattle last year, and only kept it a few months as he was paying more to park and insure it than it was worth. I drove it on the test-drive. That thing scoots, and there's simply no replacement for the hoon factor of a good RWD car. At least on paper, the F30 d-cars look substantially more wussified.


I agree, the 335d was brought as a 'performance' diesel to kind of show what diesel could do. The new ones are more geared towards efficiency.


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

The steering in the f30 is blah. 

A speed diesel is the answer for power and efficiency. 

GTD was shot down recently. Don't expect it for four - five years or so.


----------



## ssaylor (Jul 16, 2006)

*No more information than this!*

On Jun 3, 2014, at 2:24 PM, Auditalk <[email protected]> wrote:

I would like to confirm with you that the 2015 Audi S3 sedan will be released as a 2015 model in the fall of 2014. Please visit this link for additional information on the 2015 Audi A3 and S3 models: http://audiusanews.com/newsrelease....chnologically-advanced-2015-audi-a3-s3&mid=93.


----------



## GTI2Slow (Jun 23, 2007)

ssaylor said:


> On Jun 3, 2014, at 2:24 PM, Auditalk <[email protected]> wrote:
> 
> I would like to confirm with you that the 2015 Audi S3 sedan will be released as a 2015 model in the fall of 2014. Please visit this link for additional information on the 2015 Audi A3 and S3 models: http://audiusanews.com/newsrelease....chnologically-advanced-2015-audi-a3-s3&mid=93.


Ummm...




> *Nov 20, 2013* , HERNDON, Va.
> Audi introduces the technologically advanced 2015 Audi A3 and S3 sedans, A3 Cabriolet and A3 Sportback e-tron® PHEV


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Chimera said:


> Any wagers whether US S3 info/official guides will come available next week? If the *S*eptember 3rd timeline rumor is true (similar to the lame *A*pril 3rd launch party), 90 days out should be June 3rd for typical order guide availability?


Word is that allocations for August cars may not yet be released and spec'd in the US. As we recently saw with the 2015 A8-S8 line, the "three month rule" may be a guideline at best and a rough guess at worst. I'm reading between the lines with great liberty here, but we may not be out of the woods for August availability yet. If that's the case, I'm taking even greater liberty in speculating that we may not have long to wait for details. 

Canadian S3 buyers... for any of you who *have not* selected the super sport seat option code and originally received a July/ August delivery date- have you seen any delivery date creep, or is Audi Canada holding fast on that estimated availability? If Canada isn't creeping, I'd like to hope that bodes well for us. I can't fathom why AoA would delay the S3 much beyond Canada's release.


----------



## jrwamp (Mar 25, 2011)

Dan Halen said:


> Word is that allocations for August cars may not yet be released and spec'd in the US. As we recently saw with the 2015 A8-S8 line, the "three month rule" may be a guideline at best and a rough guess at worst. I'm reading between the lines with great liberty here, but we may not be out of the woods for August availability yet. If that's the case, I'm taking even greater liberty in speculating that we may not have long to wait for details.
> 
> Canadian S3 buyers... for any of you who *have not* selected the super sport seat option code and originally received a July/ August delivery date- have you seen any delivery date creep, or is Audi Canada holding fast on that estimated availability? If Canada isn't creeping, I'd like to hope that bodes well for us. I can't fathom why AoA would delay the S3 much beyond Canada's release.


Here's to hoping Dan :beer:

Even my wife mentions it every time she sees an A3 ad on TV now..."Oh, have they released what you need for the S3?" "NO." "What's taking so long?" :banghead:


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

jrwamp said:


> Here's to hoping Dan :beer:
> 
> Even my wife mentions it every time she sees an A3 ad on TV now..."Oh, have they released what you need for the S3?" "NO." "What's taking so long?" :banghead:


I get it from multiple people. It's just getting sad.


----------



## Chimera (Jul 6, 2002)

As someone pointed out, my guess is it'll indeed be late June/early July when AoA provides some tangible info. It's getting annoying not having better visibility, I can't make any purchasing decisions yet.


----------



## Lpforte (Aug 2, 2011)

I feel like with how long Audi is taking they are going to cannibalize their own sales. NOW is the perfect time to be shipping the S3, as the current A4 is long in the tooth, and the MQB platform (and the design of this car) is still relatively "new."

By the end of the year I'm sure their will be a lot more details on the next gen A4. While it will be down on power from the S3, the higher quality interior and additional features might be enough to sway a lot of people to wait a little while. Not to mention by that point the new A3 is already going to feel a little stale since it's already been out in Europe for a while (how long ago was the A3 announced?!?!).


----------



## Alexander (Apr 25, 1999)

Dan,

as requested here is the Canadian order guide. I think this is the most recent one without the SS seat option.

https://www.dropbox.com/s/yn2k04bbqo5fqzn/AudiS3.pdf

Thanks,
Alex


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Thanks!

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Xanlith (Apr 19, 2014)

So with current exchange rate my 51200 CAD car would end up being $47,128 USD. Negotiate a little off that and that puts the car right where I expected it $10k less than the config I want for the 335xi or CLA 45. Decisions decisions!

Thanks for posting the CAD order guide.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Alexander said:


> Dan,
> 
> as requested here is the Canadian order guide. I think this is the most recent one without the SS seat option.
> 
> ...


Someone forgot an edit on page two. <_<

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Xanlith said:


> So with current exchange rate my 51200 CAD car would end up being $47,128 USD. Negotiate a little off that and that puts the car right where I expected it $10k less than the config I want for the 335xi or CLA 45. Decisions decisions!
> 
> Thanks for posting the CAD order guide.


It's probably not that simple. The Progressiv/Technik Canadian trims and Premium Plus/ Prestige US trims aren't the same across the board (for one, LED headlamps are a standalone option in Canadaland, but they're bundled with Prestige in the US). If we were to extrapolate US pricing based on Canadian pricing, we'd be best served to look at the gap between a Canadian 2.0T Progressiv and S3 Progressiv as well as their 2.0T Technik and S3 Technik. There's a $4,600 jump for the former, and a $4,300 jump for the latter. Further, $3,800 separates the Progressiv trims, and $3,500 separates the Technik trims. In the US, $5,900 separates P+ and Prestige, so we should expect a gap of the same, if not more, between 2.0T and S3 in the US. The leaked pricing back in February was $41,100 and $47,000; I'm still feeling fairly good about that. Hopefully we'll know soon...


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

If, $47k for an S3...
Golf R should be around $38k - 40k fully loaded?


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

I really can't see an R getting over $40,000. I just can't.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanA3 (May 11, 2005)

Dan Halen said:


> I really can't see an R getting over $40,000. I just can't.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


lol I know, right.
it's a lot of performance and tech for the price
and surely, it's close to 60k loaded up in the EU,
but here, 36 is good


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

Dan Halen said:


> I really can't see an R getting over $40,000. I just can't.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Agreed. 

The GTI Autobahn tops out at $32k presently, add in the Performance Package for another $1495 and $800 for adaptive chassis and a fully loaded GTI will run you around $34-$35k.

The MK6 Golf R in 4DR guise was $35k and were routinely getting picked up for $33k market price. 

So to be fair, call it $35k plus another 3% or so and you're looking at $36k start for the 2015 R. Since the R will be coming from Germany and not Mexico that also means it will probably get neutered to keep costs in line. I don't see it optioning up over $39-$40, tops.


----------



## Tintin78 (May 14, 2014)

Alexander said:


> Dan,
> 
> as requested here is the Canadian order guide. I think this is the most recent one without the SS seat option.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the upload. Had been told that it was only Monsoon Grey for Cdn S3. Glad to see Daytona there! Will be adjusting my order accordingly.


----------



## cary8 (Mar 9, 2014)

Audi USA: All-New 2015 Audi A3 Cabriolet, A3 TDI Sedan, S3 Sedan Pricing Announced - http://www.quattroworld.com/audi-ne...olet-a3-tdi-sedan-s3-sedan-pricing-announced/ http://www.quattroworld.com/audi-ne...olet-a3-tdi-sedan-s3-sedan-pricing-announced/

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------

